# Converting Negative Film to Digital Format



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi there photo forum! :wave:

My mother has THOUSANDS of photos from over the years before digital photography. I'm interested in purchasing some sort of hardware that would allow her to turn the old negatives into digital picture form so that I could not only back them up, but have them shared for relatives to view and use at their pleasure. I'm curious if any of you have experience with anything like this, and what your suggestions would be as to what the best route is for doing this?

Preference would be given to something that is quick (with lots of photos, I prefer something that doesn't take 10 steps per photo...) as well as something that is relatively easy to use. Whatcha got!?!


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Have a look at this

http://www.harrietcarter.com/index....roductID/55EF3F7D-5BFA-46A2-9551-781A846F542A

I think you can get people to do this for you in batches but where I don't know.


----------

